# 2 Loving Cats In Ohio Need A New Home



## jinxlove (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi~ I don't post here much but I thought I would give this a shot.

My Mother has 2 cats that have grown up in her home. They are both fixed and front declawed. 

The male, Cleo is about 9 years old. He is a gorgeous buff color.

The female Lily is about 6. She is an orange color and sorta long hair.

She needs to rehome them. We would take them ourselves but since we got Jinx, feel that our home is too small for 3 kids and 3 cats.

They are both very good cats. We nursed Cleo when he was a kitten because his Momma wouldn't take care of him. It breaks my heart to have them leave our family.

Her new boyfriend doesn't like them and says he is allergic to them but I think he is lying. None the less I also think they would be better off with someone else.

Please if you or if you know of anyone who would be interested in these cats please let me know. I can transport, take pictures or what ever needs to be done. I really want to save them from a shelter.

Thanks so much for reading.
Libby


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Ok, they are getting rid of the 2 because? New pet?


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

she's getting rid of her cats cause her new boyfriend doesn't like them?


----------



## jinxlove (Apr 26, 2004)

basicly I think thats what's going on. There is a history with this "boyfriend" that I don't really want to go into..................but he says that he is allergic to cats and that medications don't work for him. I think he just isn't fond of them and wants them gone. She says she is getting rid of them because of his allergies.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I wish I could take them... Unfortunately Sabby doesn't get along with other animals. If anyone I know of is looking for a pet I will send them your way.

Good luck and I hope the situation gets better with your mom and her boyfriend.


----------

